# PCV pics and part numbers - Is your boost leaking?



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

The attached is courtesy of Morgan and Wak at Vagcheck. I thought it may help those of you like me who know that there car doesn't feel quite right, "it's just not as fast as it was" etc etc

The pic shows all the parts required and the relevant part numbers also.

I have just ordered this little lot from Audi and it cost over £100:? , however as I have had at least 4 leaks from just this area, I thought I would follow Wak and Morgan's advice and change the lot in one go ;-)

If you are sure something just isn't right and suspect a boost leak, get yourself over to Wak and get a diagnostics and boost leak test done - just changing the bits that have failed so far made a huge difference, i.e. my car was peaking at 1.2bar and holding 1bar and now it is peaking at 1.5bar and holding 1.25bar 

I think the general response is that either the MAF,D/V or N75 are at fault, however I think boost leaks are as likely on older cars if not more likely to be the reason behind a car that "just doesn't feel right"

If it wasn't for Wak and Morgan I would still be driving an underperforming car that I had felt was not as quick as it should be.

The guys advised that I remove the whole system in one piece and then use it as a template to construct the the replacement parts so that I can put it back onto the car in "1" piece.

I hope this helps some of you should you have the same issue.

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

That is very helpful Charlie nice one :wink:

For £100 got to be worth it on a 8 year old car (mine).

Would assume that taking it out complete and refitting the same makes the job fairly easy as well


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Good luck Charlie - you've had incredibly bad luck with your pipes. I had a chat about all this lot when I was with Wak as it all looks like such an afterthought :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think it is def worth doing as a precaution, but I would imagine that a huge amount of people are driving around with boost leaks totally unaware and for them it would be a resolution rather than preventative.

Neil the removing and replacing as one should aid ease of fitment. Richard, I don't know if I have been unlucky or whether my car is simply indicative of the average 7 year old TT?

The brake vacuum hose is another one worth checking - mine was completely rubber ducked ;-)

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Can most of those parts no be replace with silicon ones Charlie? I bet given Audi's prices there wouldn't be a lot of difference part for part price for price? :?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Forge dont sell them, however measure the internal and eternal and they will sell u a length to fit. Remeber that although the bit you took off might have only been 10cm you might need 20cm of forge stuff as it donest bend as well :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Can most of those parts no be replace with silicon ones Charlie? I bet given Audi's prices there wouldn't be a lot of difference part for part price for price? :?


I have considered it Les but to be honest I would rather get the Audi proper designed for the job kit.

Once I have it all I will put it together and change out the whole lot. I may then use my old stuff to try and put together a solution that costs rather less ;-)

As said Forge don't do any pipes/hoses designed for this area - yet.

Charlie


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Useful stuff Charlie. Nice one.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Once I have it all I will put it together and change out the whole lot. I may then use my old stuff to try and put together a solution that costs rather less ;-)
> 
> Charlie


This system just returns oil vapour to the engine as its not allowed to go to atmosphere, is that it or is there more to it than that?

And if so is there not a delete kit available/possible/problems involved etc?? Surely you wouldn't have any problems with boost leaks then. Just a thought


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Once I have it all I will put it together and change out the whole lot. I may then use my old stuff to try and put together a solution that costs rather less ;-)
> ...


Good idea Neil, I would imagine that Wak would have suggested that to me if it were an option ;-) It would have got me out his hair too ;-)

Charlie

Charlie


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

FYI - There are a few *common* failing parts in that picture and we asked Forge to produce some Silicone replacements for those pipes mainly around the suction jet pump.

Release should be imminent and probably worth holding on for. By imminent I do mean they should be available from January I will have some pictures to post very soon.

( These are for BAM engine and derivatives that have the Suction Jet Pump in the same layout)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Wak said:


> FYI - There are a few *common* failing parts in that picture and we asked Forge to produce some Silicone replacements for those pipes mainly around the suction jet pump.
> 
> Release should be imminent and probably worth holding on for. By imminent I do mean they should be available from January I will have some pictures to post very soon.
> 
> ( These are for BAM engine and derivatives that have the Suction Jet Pump in the same layout)


 Ask and you shall receive. Sounds good WAK  Charlie, cancel that order ASAP mate.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Is there any way we can check for boost leaks ourselves using vagcom or whatever?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

les said:


> Charlie, cancel that order ASAP mate.


Well its not everything ( in total there are 4 pieces in the whole chain that can be replaced with purpose made silicone pieces) so Its worth changing the bits we are not covering just for peace of mind.... the Hard Nylon pipes do split around the check valves but it is rarer and if you are going to change them it may be worth refreshing them as well.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooh, goodie! More Forge hoses! Looking for some relatively cheap mods to make, and if it combines low(ish) price with improved reliability/performance (and a fair chance I can do it myself) I'm there!

I'll be keeping an eye on the Forge site in January...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Wak said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie, cancel that order ASAP mate.
> ...


 Cheers Wak good to know
Charlie cancel the 4 pieces mate.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

FYI

These are the bits that Forge have produced, prices and availability will be announced in the new year... they are a perfect fit and should be a much more reliable set of pipes.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

i take it the bits forge have produced are the comon problem areas or are they just the bits they can manufacture?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

26ash_tt said:


> i take it the bits forge have produced are the comon problem areas or are they just the bits they can manufacture?


Forge make and supply plenty of generic hoses and bits that they "can manufacture" with ease and give you optional replacements! 

They have already attacked a common failing part in the FMTUHOSE









Tooling to make these very odd and fiddly shapes up like this, let alone the manufacturing of them, is not a task to be taken lightly.

If you appreciate that we try as much as possible to speak from experience and in asking Forge to produce this complimentary set of 3, bear in mind I have enough split hoses to send Forge a set to use as a template, and another set to be able to take the pictures and a quite a few have gone in the bin.

We wouldn't ask Forge to produce an upgrade product if we didnt think there would be plenty of cars out there likely to have a problem with these hoses and producing silicone replacement for perfectly good hoses which are hidden under the manifold is pointless unless you are hardened silicone junkie enthusiast modder! :roll:


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

i think forge need to make one for the apx engine!

the one im talking about is the one from the pvc valve to the inlet 2 90's and a straight nice and easy :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scott_159 said:


> i think forge need to make one for the apx engine!
> 
> the one im talking about is the one from the pvc valve to the inlet 2 90's and a straight nice and easy :wink:


Does it fail much? we've seen very few apx pcv hoses splitting.


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wak said:


> scott_159 said:
> 
> 
> > i think forge need to make one for the apx engine!
> ...


well given that most tt's have the bam type there isnt going to be that many compared to the bam type failing but i have seen 2 my self split right by the pvc valve on the 90 drgree bend and only visable if the hose is removed.

i think it would be viable for forge to make these in a smaller quanty than the ones listed above due to the number od Apx tt's. also it is a very easy shape to make

i would like to make a guess that 50%/60% of apx tt's on this site have had this pipe fail or it has failed and they do not know about it


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

this is the only pic i could find

http://www.034motorsport.com/images/Mk4 ... Intake.jpg

i would buy one straight away!

even have the first to test it if need be


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scott_159 said:


> this is the only pic i could find
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/images/Mk4 ... Intake.jpg
> 
> ...


But thats a silicone hose in the picture, if its correct and it does look it can you just not buy from 034Motorsport?

Alternatively if you can provide a sample Forge may make one, but we seen a good few APX/BAM TT's and by far the APX's have fewer leaks compared to the BAM's and we think we are pretty good at finding leaks.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Are the 180's APX or BAM's what hoses are available for the 180 is there a list of hose's


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

how much was the suction pump ?
thanks


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

phew glad to hear about the old APX's having little boost leak  Good ol girl :lol:

What is the easiest way to see my boot in psi? Would it be with a boost gauge? I dont really want a boost gauge, can it be done via vag-com or liquid tt?

thanks


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

rapid225 said:


> phew glad to hear about the old APX's having little boost leak  Good ol girl :lol:
> 
> What is the easiest way to see my boot in psi? Would it be with a boost gauge? I dont really want a boost gauge, can it be done via vag-com or liquid tt?
> 
> thanks


Good old APX  go for the liquidTT mate its a excellent bit of kit. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

hmmmm may use the christmas money, so tempting yet so is a v6 spoiler off the polski's on ebay..... decisions decisions


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Charlie said:


> The attached is courtesy of Morgan and Wak at Vagcheck. I thought it may help those of you like me who know that there car doesn't feel quite right, "it's just not as fast as it was" etc etc
> 
> The pic shows all the parts required and the relevant part numbers also.
> 
> ...


if you notice the differences in clamps the crimped ones are original and the jubilee clamps (if that are what they are)

a lot of times these crimp clamps come apart as did some of mine the hoses and tubes were fine but the leaks were do to

the crimp clamps opening........ but if you have a bad hose or tube this is excellent to let you know what part you need.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

can someone make a big announcement when these forge ones are done.... or charlie are you arranging anything since forge are supplying you these days?? I imagine there will be alot of interest.... I just wish they did colours :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

<big_announcement> They're here! </big_announcement>

Black, red and blue, apparently.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

put me down for a set of red ones


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Charlie and/or anyone else that knows, do you know if the existing 6 clamps that will be needed to put these hoses on are reusable? I could find out myself by looking under the bonnet but I'm not going out in this weather! I remember destroying a few clips replacing the brake vacuum hose (or possibly one of its mates; don't remember) and wanna know if I need to order some new JCS clips too. If so, anyone know the mm range of the clips required? I'm guessing pretty small - maybe 11-16mm? - but would like to know. I can always ask Forge on Monday I guess.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cant believe I havent noticed these before now looks looks like I will be on the phone to Forge on Monday


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cant believe I havent noticed these before now looks looks like I will be on the phone to Forge on Monday


 So says the TTOC Forge Rep :lol: Come on Andy your such a Forge whore


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I sent those parts pic to the company I get forge from and he has never even seen or heard about them... he has a call out to Forge US He thinks they do not have a clue either Forge said they would have to get back to him LOL :lol: :lol:

L8R


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

beeyondGTR said:


> I sent those parts pic to the company I get forge from and he has never even seen or heard about them... he has a call out to Forge US He thinks they do not have a clue either Forge said they would have to get back to him LOL :lol: :lol:
> 
> L8R


 Well they have only just hit the shelves here so maybe its not so surprising the US haven't heard or got any as yet. Give them time mate.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am just waiting for prices, I have asked for them, but not got them yet.

It was Wak who sorted this by sending them originals to work from as such I am not surprised the US know nothing about them 

Charlie


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I am just waiting for prices, I have asked for them, but not got them yet.
> 
> It was Wak who sorted this by sending them originals to work from as such I am not surprised the US know nothing about them
> 
> Charlie


 I like another post wish they would come in colors at least blue and red as they seem to be the most popular.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

beeyondGTR said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I am just waiting for prices, I have asked for them, but not got them yet.
> ...


They do list blue and red as colour options, but they are hidden pipes

EDIT:- apparently that was a mistake they are black only! :?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Wak said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


The one by the intake manifold is not hidden I would re-buy for a blue one or see if forge would give a partial credit as I asked as it has only been since May 09' when purchased and only 79 miles on it.

The bottom line is "I" know and that is what counts.... and if someone is looking at you engine bay you can see through between the intake manifold and valve cover and that person will Know without a shadow of doubt that this baby is taken care of.........

Thanks. A Lot WAK


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

put me down for a blue set...


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Advice please. I'm all for £30odd quids' worth of preventative hose action but this one might be beyond me. Had a quick squzz under the bonnet and think I found the central plastic 3-pronged bit that these 3 little Forge hoses go on, but looks like being almost impossible to get to. How do I get to 'em?

Do I just need to get the cover off the... er... small plastic bit that sits around the dipstick? Sorry, don't know what it is/does, but it's held down with two deep-set screws. Does removing this give enough wiggle space to fit these hoses? Or do I need to get the inlet manifold off too?!?  'Cause that really would be beyond me.

Advice please guys.

Mondo
PS. Oh, and from what I can see, the existing clips look like they'll be destroyed removing them, so new JCS clips might be needed too.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

just bought mine  http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161072


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine arrived today, with the clips. But just so it doesnt' come as a surprise to anyone else :wink: I also ordered the left-most hose as per Charlie's first-page post picture. It was £50  which I thought was a bit steep for a small bit of rubber, especially as Forge could manage those 3 for about £30. Well, when it turned up I worked out why it was £50:



It's not just the wee bit of hose Charlie's drawn a line too, it's the whole bloody assembly! Fair enough; I do need it as I can see one joint has perished, but at least know I know why it was so expensive.

Just some FYI.

Mondo


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Excellent work ,post Charlie.
Getting boost check done soon and hope to find that somethings amis.
As you said doesn`t feel like it should or did was thinking its probably because you get used to it ,hopefully not.
Cheers


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Trying to get my head round it. I can see on the pic that the far left looks like that little bend that connects to the lefthand side of the inlet manifold. (I have this as a forge hose already)

Do you replace any of that hard plastic tubing or just the rubber stuff?

The part on the far left (06A 133 789) - Goes how far to the right?The one at the bottom of the pic, where does that elbow connect to?

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=5004


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Mate if you mean the 06A-133-783-AS that the one that gos to the middle bottom of the inlet-manifold. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## TheBoyLeeRoy (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all. Had my cambelt and thermostat sorted by 4Rings today. Blinding set of lads. Very very helpful. My TT is 11 years old (225, APX on a 99). Bad news was a fairly long list of things to do on the car to make it good. Expected I suppose for an old car with 121k on the clock. Anyway, some of the things I will do myself and will get advice on other more relative posts. However, this post interests me because I need to replace my entire PCV hose section.

Are the PCV hoses in the pictures on this post for an APX engine? Has anyone successfully replaced the entire system in one piece? If so is there a write up anywhere? would like to avoid paying Audi over £100 for rubber hoses if I can do the job with better quality parts myself.

Help would be appreciated

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hark,

'The part on the far left' (06A 133 789) goes all the way across to the right-most clip on part 06A-133-783-BA - that's why it's £50! I posted the above to make it clear but then had a clean-out and deleted a whole bunch of online photos so it's gone.  I've done what you have, replaced the left-most rubber bit of that entire assembly with the Forge vacuum hose. So I had to take that off the assembly below to reuse my Forge hose.

I haven't done it yet as I can't get the inlet manifold cover off - those two screws holding it down are practically stripped and I'm gonna need help getting them out. It looks to be a fiddly job but not impossible, if you get the cover off for a bit of working space. I'll be giving it a go when I get back from NZ in a fortnight - after I've seen Wak for some help getting the bloody inlet manifold cover off!

Good luck.

Mondo


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Anybody bought the forge hoses for the APX engine? need to know if theyre the same before I order? Ta!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Sickboy said:


> Anybody bought the forge hoses for the APX engine? need to know if theyre the same before I order? Ta!


Hi Forge don't do them for the APX if you read me thread you will see that the new OEM hose i replaced is upgraded. :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162538&hilit=APX+boost+leaks#p1653435

DAZ 8)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Are the PCV valves the same for all the VAG range? Are VW cheaper than Audi for these?
Has anyone got a part number as my dealer is crap at finding it without
EDIT: Part no's in the picture :roll: PCV valve= 035 103 245A
housing= 06A 103 247
Just in case anyone is confused like I was :wink:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody bought the forge hoses for the APX engine? need to know if theyre the same before I order? Ta!
> ...


Great thanks Daz! got the part No's off the pics too :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Sickboy said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Sickboy said:
> ...


No probs mate. 

DAZ


----------

